# Hitachi M12V



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Just wondered if any of you who use an Hitachi in a table have had this problem? I was using it today when it slowed down and then stopped comletely! No matter what I did it would not re start. After a while it worked again and I assumed that a thermal cutout had activated. I decided to strip it down and blow out any accumulated dust and it was full of it needless to say. I normally use the vacuum on it after using it but it looks like this just wasn't enough. It is now running fine again with no problems. Just wondered if anyone had come across this problem notably 'Bob and Rick as they use these machines in tables all the time? Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob and Rick used the Hitachi's in the early years of the show, Porter Cable in the more recent episodes. Template Tom has posted on the need to regularly blow out your router with compressed air. Thermal overload was what you had for sure with all the dross inside the case blocking air flow. You did exactly the right thing, good job!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I am afraid we don't get the show over here so I have only seen the early ones. I will remember that in future and blow out the router on a regular basis. I have good extraction on the fence so was surprised to find so much dust inside! Thanks again.


----------



## RICKO (Mar 3, 2007)

*Hitachi M12v*

I Use The M12v In My Router Table Also, My Router Did Not Stop But It Got Hard To Adjust. I Also Took It Apart And Cleaned It Out Each Time This Happened. As I Thought About The Problem I Realized That I Dont Have Enough Space Between The Bottom Of The Table And The Air Intake Of The Router, Only About 2-3 In. So I Got A Nylon Stocking And Covered The Intake Of My Router And It Works Quite Well. I Also Found That Even With My Vaccum Hooked Up I Was Still Etting Large Chips Falling Down The Exhaust Of The Router, So I Made A Plastic Tent To Make The Chips Fall To The Side Of The Router. It Is A Little Inconvient But Its Better Than Spending So Much Time Cleaning Out The Router.
The Plastic I Use Is Actually To Use On Cutting Boards, My Wife Found It At Wal-mart.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well it looks like it wasn't just dust in the workings of my Hitachi as it is still persisting in cutting out on me! I can only think that maybe there is a fault in the electronics as I have checked for loose wires but nothing found. I have had to change the Hitachi for my Freud for the time being but it looks like I may have to invest in a new Hitachi for the table.


----------



## AlanWS (May 2, 2007)

Could it be the brushes are worn out?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That sounds like a reasonable guess Alan. When troubleshooting we try to start with the most likely cause and go from there. Not owning an M12V I must defer to other members on the difficulty in checking the brushes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alan

I have a Hitachi mounted in one of my router tables I have, DUST can and will give the router fits,,It's not made to work upside down and all the saw dust/chips fall into all the open ports on the router,like the switch housing for just one of them, most routers have a strong fan to move/blow the heat out of the motor and the chips when it's use upright but the Hitachi has a small fan blade or to say no fan blade to move the air around the motor parts.

But when it's up side down the saw dust will fall into the tail end of the router/brush's, it takes about 90 psi. to blow out the tail end of the router and must be done all the time, a quick way to keep it running is to pop the router out of the table after ever job and run it in the upright for just a bit ,this will let the chips and saw dust fall out and out of the router motor then with just a bit of can air blow it clean then drop it back in the table and your set for the next time you need to use it..



=================


----------



## Cam-Saskatoon (Sep 10, 2004)

The problem with the motor might be the variable speed control switch, which I have read is a weak point with this particular router. Unfortunately, the cost of a new switch is almost the cost of a new router. 

For RICKO, I had the same problem with my Hitachi so I went out and bought two plastic covers for the shafts that move to adjust the height. The ones for a Bosch router work good and cost about $10 or so.

Cam


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi newbiewoodworker

Duck tape works great for the little job also 


==============




newbiewoodworker said:


> The problem with the motor might be the variable speed control switch, which I have read is a weak point with this particular router. Unfortunately, the cost of a new switch is almost the cost of a new router.
> 
> For RICKO, I had the same problem with my Hitachi so I went out and bought two plastic covers for the shafts that move to adjust the height. The ones for a Bosch router work good and cost about $10 or so.
> 
> Cam


----------



## RICKO (Mar 3, 2007)

For CAM, Sorry I haven't thanked you for the info about the Bosch sleeves, Life's been a little hectic the past while. So thanks from RICKO


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mailee:

"Well it looks like it wasn't just dust in the workings of my Hitachi as it is still persisting in cutting out on me! I can only think that maybe there is a fault in the electronics as I have checked for loose wires but nothing found. I have had to change the Hitachi for my Freud for the time being but it looks like I may have to invest in a new Hitachi for the table."

All power tools are dead simple. They consist of an on/off switch, sometimes a speed control, sometimes a direction control and an armature. Your problem could be traced to a dirty armature. Take out the brushes and take a look at the armature. It is probably black. Take some fine grade steel wool, rotate the armature and press the steel wool against where the brushes rub and clean off the gunk. It should be a bright copper colour when you're done.

If the problem still persists and the brushes do not need replacing, you have a loose wire. You will have to go through every connection, loosen it then retighten. On some of my old Makita stuff all of the connections are made with small screws in plastic connection boxes. Pain in the a__ to track down the problem but virtually indestructible and repairable in the field and seldom if ever requires a part.

I hope this helps.

Further comment to Bobj3 about your Hitachi. I just checked mine. I ran a work table through the shop in the past several days and completed the router operations late yesterday and this morning. I did as you suggested and turned the table-mount router over and ran it for a minute. Nothing came out. I looked through the vents and it's quite clean in there. I checked the fan direction and it is blowing quite hard toward the bit. Are there several series of Hitachi M12V? i.e. product made between '76 and '84 has a small fan and product made after '84 has a big one?


----------



## Tsember (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello, folks. I and apparently a number of others have had the same problem. However, I couldn't get the screws loose on mine, although I have not yet tried the suggestions I have been given. Exactly which screws did you have to remove to clean out the router, and what did you have to do to get them to budge?

Also, it is unclear to me from this thread if the debris was the problem or the variable speed control. Has that been resolved?


Thanks.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

you could try having the exaust from the vacuum blow the chips upward, toward the table, so the extractor can pick them up, you'd just need another hose and make a jig to hold it.


----------



## Hoss McGr (Oct 16, 2009)

I have not had the problem yet with my Hitachi 12V but I recall reading in the Manual that there is a maintenance requirement to adjust and/or change brushes on a regular basis. You may want to check with Hitachi or visit there website for more information.


----------

